# DESERT STORM - By Mathmodding



## Mathmodding (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi to all,

After a mod (Shielding War TUF) based on the full armor and a Modified ANTEC LanBoy Air that you can find here http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3725.html this time the purpose and quite simple : grand tour case, watercooling CPU + SLI, sand camo paint all components, casing complete your alim three, all related to the Gulf War.















*Sponsors:*



*SEASONIC, NOCTUA, KINGSTON, SASSANOU WATERMOD*​





* config.*

*case*: Xigmatek Elysium
*Motherboard*: asus sabertooth Z77
*Cpu*: Intel I7 3770K
*ram*: 16GO PC3-14900 Kingston HyperX cas9
*SSD*: 2 120go Kingston HyperX 3K on RAID0
*Graphics card*: SLI Asus GTX670 DCUII watercollé
*Power supply*: seasonic X-1050w
*Fans*: 100% Noctua NF-F12 PWM​





*Cooling:*


*Pump*: Laing DDC 1T+ 18w + top EK
*Tank*: Swiftek microres rev2.0
*Waterblock CPU*: EK LTX supremacy acetal/nikel
*Waterblock VGA*: X2 EK-FC670 GTX DCII
*Radiators*: 1 EK XT coolstream 240 + 1 XSPC 360 in Pull/Push
*fansless*: Full Noctua NF-F12 PWM​


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 17, 2014)

Sleeving finish!


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok, back cover is

I have no use of having openings on the case back because I am full Watercool (SLI + CPU). So I shut up!

Less dust that enters and it also contains some noise. Of course, all will be painted










I present to you a sneak preview of the sleeve carbon of the new collection of  [url]https://www.facebook.com/veday.shop [/ url]

Living next to each other it was easy to get in touch with him. I thank him very much for allowing me to use this marvel of carbon sleeve of a very high quality.

I use it on my PSU SATA cables








And as you do not stop in so good way, that is the upper plate fan cut
dremel thank you ^ ^

A super Aprem modding for me






[/URL]​http://[URL]https://www.facebook.com/veday.shop


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 17, 2014)

Well now the CM + CG rendering.

Varnish and past, the only downside and the backplate are not set for the simple reason that the waterblock uses screw locations for the backplate (random).

So now I'm looking a way to set the backplate (adhesive ect ...).

Thermal Armor up and Noctua 40mm fan positioned.


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2014)

nice, now if i still had my In Win Desert Fox PSU it would totally fit the pattern and theme chosen


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's my 2 SSD HyperX 3K

Stay tuned


----------



## Warrgarbl (Feb 21, 2014)

Interesting. So there ARE color schemes where Noctua's products will fit in well. Great execution so far


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 23, 2014)

And now the long-awaited release Xigmatek case for "Desert Storm" MOD By Mathmodding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Much work remains to be done on the doors, front face, ect ...

This part will remain unchanged but many elements will come in camo


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## HammerON (Feb 26, 2014)

Sub'd


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 27, 2014)

hello guys,
Laser cut plexi for my mod "desert storm". New front end, new door, supports SSD.

Now, towards the airbrush painting

Stay tuned


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## suraswami (Feb 27, 2014)

awesome keep it going!


----------



## Mathmodding (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 1, 2014)

In progress ;-)


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Goodie chocolate chip dcu


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome, sub'd here too.  No paint on the PSU?  Cables are gorgeous.


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 5, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Awesome, sub'd here too.  No paint on the PSU?  Cables are gorgeous.


Thank you very much. Food will not be painted. too camouflage would be a mistake


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 7, 2014)

My first tubing


----------



## Bow (Mar 7, 2014)

Great Job!


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 8, 2014)

Lace sleeves finished!


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 9, 2014)

looks really nice all together ^^


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 15, 2014)

So now, I have not wanted to wait for my order happens and I decided not to give me a tubing with a shoestring! 
This does not just appeal to everybody but keep in mind that this mod and doomed to be disassembled quickly to attack the mod "Echelon" in partnership with ASUS France. 
The mod "Echelon" is for me the mod 2014! So do you formalize too much on this one;-)


----------



## Jack1n (Mar 15, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 15, 2014)

I thank Sassanou Watermod without whom I would not have had the Xigmatek Elisium this mod Desert Storm. A big thank you to watermod to have unwavering support since I started in modding


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 16, 2014)

After an inconclusive test tubing, I took the job on the design of boital.

Creation, painting, installation of the bottom plate box to the left of the motherboard and implementation of the power button Noctua;-)


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 17, 2014)

Ozone Gaming arrived (sponsor) with "Desert Storm" ;-)


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok, change res for watercooling.
I took a Phobya are especially price! So this week I made the final tubing that has nothing to do with my TEST tubing;-)


----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 22, 2014)

That's where I am tonight


----------



## Bow (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Mathmodding (Mar 23, 2014)

Here "Desert Storm" final!
This mod was done solely to please me and like me!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 23, 2014)

By all means you must wear only this using this rig...


----------

